# MetroMan Bday Update



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Big birthday party thrown by the wife....check
HDTV as a gift...check
Headboat bday fishing trip with dismal results...check
bday cookout today....check

Bday kayak...EPIC FAIL!!

Looks like I'm on the hunt to buy myself a kayak for real this time lol

I'm having a great bday weekend regardless though. The game plan now is to be kayak-ready for Fishing Year '11...


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

If never fails does it MM Oh wait cuz she going to get one for you hint hint NOT.... oh well Happy Birthday anyways MM 



jerry


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

MetroMan said:


> Big birthday party thrown by the wife....check
> HDTV as a gift...check
> Headboat bday fishing trip with dismal results...check
> bday cookout today....check


Shoot, that sound like a pretty sweet Bday list to me!:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What happened? We were all waiting for you to join the combat tupperware piscatorial assault squad!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> What happened? We were all waiting for you to join the combat tupperware piscatorial assault squad!


thats good


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

at least you can watch the dead skins in HD happy bday


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks MetroMan,
GB


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

AtlantaKing, she spent all the money on my party and cookout!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Ouch. That must have been one heck of a party if she spent the cost of an OK Torque! So does that mean you won't be joining us in the polyethylene navy this year?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Well @ least the club was poppin!  Knowing MM he already had a contingency plan and got a secret savings acct just in case! LOL

MYT


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Man should have known something was up when the HD was opened opcorn:


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

We also have a child on the way. So I more than likely will be looking for a used paddle yak. ..


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well keep me eyes and ears open for ya MM


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Much appreciated! I'm in no rush now that the season is just about over


----------



## Damian (Aug 28, 2010)

*Season over?*

What season? Theres a a fishing season?

Just kidding although I do tend to fish year round, even in Ohio.

but the end of summer is probably the best time to buy a kayak.

All the places that sell them new put em on sale, and a lot of people selling used tend to sell at the end of the summer time.

Any idea what kind you are gonna go after?

Damian


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Probably a trident 13...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> We also have a child on the way. So I more than likely will be looking for a used paddle yak. ..



HURRY, GET IT ASAP 

When it gets closer to that due date...the tighter she will be on them pockets...lol! 

Sigh I am trying to get out on the yak as much as I can before the little ones come. Then I will be MIA


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I know man. Appatomax has one for $649...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

cabelas has OK trident 13 anglers for 600-700, pretty good deal. kayak rental joint sell there used yaks and demos but they arnt as cheap as they used to be


----------

